# car won't start sometimes



## gravity (Nov 3, 2003)

I think it could be my fuel pump or fuel related. Because when my car doesn't start, it just clicks. My cd player, lights, seat belts and other electrical stuff still works. But, i hear a buzzing noise coming from the rear of my car by the driver side rear wheel. I have giving it a push start and the car turns on or i keep turn the key and pumpin the gas and sometimes the car turns on. I have no clue what that problem is, and my ignition timing is off. Sometimes it idles at like 900rpm and at other times it bounces up and down from 500 to 900. Oh and i have a hole on the side of the rubber mount thing at the end of the intake plastic piece that connects to the throttle body. My car didnt pass smog the first time cause of ignition timing so if anyone knows what up please let me know.

the car is a 1990 240sx


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

the buzzing is the fuel pump.
Check your starter motor


----------



## gravity (Nov 3, 2003)

where is the starter motor located at? and how much would it cost to get fixed if thats the problem? or is it somethin simple that i could probably fix on my own?


----------



## BlackRS13 (Nov 23, 2003)

gravity said:


> I think it could be my fuel pump or fuel related. Because when my car doesn't start, it just clicks. My cd player, lights, seat belts and other electrical stuff still works. But, i hear a buzzing noise coming from the rear of my car by the driver side rear wheel. I have giving it a push start and the car turns on or i keep turn the key and pumpin the gas and sometimes the car turns on. I have no clue what that problem is, and my ignition timing is off. Sometimes it idles at like 900rpm and at other times it bounces up and down from 500 to 900. Oh and i have a hole on the side of the rubber mount thing at the end of the intake plastic piece that connects to the throttle body. My car didnt pass smog the first time cause of ignition timing so if anyone knows what up please let me know.
> 
> the car is a 1990 240sx


ups.. i have that problem too...

after checking wires and connections, using service manual of my 180sx, i find that the fail is the starter motor...

then i have to extract them (CA18det), it cost me so much because the starter motor are under the intake, and it have two screws, palced in the middle of engine block and gear box. one of them, is over the gearbox, and the other is in the right side ("pilot" view)
first you have to remove some parts, this parts are connecting the engine block and the intake mainfold (easy).

when you extract the starter motor, it have too large screws, extract them and change the connectors between the starter motor rotor and wires from the battery (i dont know how to name this part in english).

i change this piece and cost me 10$ ars (almost 3 u$s)

download the service manual, search it in the web, 900 pages of pleasure about your car.

if the fail was the fuel pump, you cant drive your car....


----------



## cwrr226 (Feb 24, 2005)

gravity said:


> where is the starter motor located at? and how much would it cost to get fixed if thats the problem? or is it somethin simple that i could probably fix on my own?


i have the same problem with my car....u can try changin the starter....but its a bitch to get to though...its located right under the tranny....your best tool to use with this mission is a ratchet...so if u dont have on u should invest in gettin it if u plan on doin it yourself...BTW if u have fat wrist u might as well get a skinny person 2 do it cuz its impossible to get 2 if yo wrist or big...


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

its the starter because if it just clicks and still has battery life then the starter has burnt up. if any one tells you that maybe the solenoid is blown kick them in the nuts because if it clicks then the solenoid is working

Don


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

gravity said:


> Oh and i have a hole on the side of the rubber mount thing at the end of the intake plastic piece that connects to the throttle body.


What you're referring to is the rubber bellows that connects the intake plenum to the throttle body. A hole in the bellows creates a huge vacuum leak which I'm sure accounts for some of your problems; while you're at it, check the other bellows also that's located next to the MAF.


----------



## s13squirrel (Apr 9, 2005)

I have a similar problem with my car not starting, but my starter does not click. And my car ('91 240sx) actually starts most of the time, but occasionally it refuses to turn over. Does this sound like a problem with the solenoid? I don't know much about electrical stuff... is the solenoid a part of the starter, or can it be replaced individually?


----------



## punkrocker (Aug 31, 2005)

I have the same kind of problem with my car. I just bought a 1988 Nissan Silvia S13, and when I go to start it all the lights come on - the cd player and pwr windows and sunroof work, but the motor doesnt tick over. There's just a clicking sound coming from the engine. Any ideas on how this can be fixed???


----------

